# Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?



## gibtznich (10 November 2007)

Hallo, ich habe da ein riesen Problem.
Ich surfe im Internet eigentlich nur auf vertrauenswürdigen Seiten wie Jobbörsen, Youtube,GMX, Tuninganbietern und den Homepages der Hersteller meiner Antivirus und Firewallhersteller.
Jedoch ist seit ein paar Tagen nur noch durcheinander auf meinem PC. So installeiren sich Programme wie LimeWire, uTorrent, angebliche updateprogramme von Softwareherstellern die auf meinem PC nicht vertreten sind wie ESEL und ich bekomme eine Virenwarnung von einem Programm das ich nicht kenne.
So leuchtet im Infobereich von Windows ein gelbes Warndreick auf, dass mich immer auf eine Seite schickt, wo ich mir spezielle Antivirenprogramme runterladen soll. Wenn ich dieses ablehne geht der Internetexplorer auf und ich lande auf irgendwelchen Downloadseiten wo es Seriels und Cracks gibt, oder irgendwelche Pornofilme von Seiten die ich nicht kenne. Es soll der Virus ([email protected]), (Frenchkilling) und (Cyberblog-x) sein.
Ich habe nun AVAST antivir, Spyware Terminator, a-squared Antidialer, Zonealarm, AntiVir und Ad-aware installiert. Keines dieser Programme konnte helfen.
Zu guterletzt bekam ich gestern im Internetexplorer eine Meldung: Your IP is locked and your internetactivity is reported.
Was kann ich nun tun? Bitte helft mir.


----------



## sascha (10 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*

Sieht nach heftigem Befall mit Hijacker, bzw. Ad- und Spyware aus. Lies dir mal unser Kapitel dazu durch und handle entsprechend. Dazu: Schon Spybot Search&Destroy versucht?


----------



## gibtznich (10 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*

Hi danke. Ja habe ich auch schon. hatte sogar neu installiert. brachte nix.


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*

Schon HiJackThis probert?


----------



## gibtznich (10 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*

Habe HijackThis durchlaufen lassen. und ne Logdatei angelegt.
Was davon ist denn nun schädlich und was nicht?
Darf man den log Text hier veröffentlichen?


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*

Kann man auch bei HiJackThis durchlaufen lassen das Log!
Findet auch viele Sachen!


----------



## drboe (10 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*



gibtznich schrieb:


> Ich surfe im Internet eigentlich nur auf vertrauenswürdigen Seiten wie Jobbörsen, Youtube,GMX, Tuninganbietern und den Homepages der Hersteller meiner Antivirus und Firewallhersteller.
> Jedoch ist seit ein paar Tagen nur noch durcheinander auf meinem PC. So installeiren sich Programme wie LimeWire, uTorrent, angebliche updateprogramme von Softwareherstellern die auf meinem PC nicht vertreten sind wie ESEL und ich bekomme eine Virenwarnung von einem Programm das ich nicht kenne.
> So leuchtet im Infobereich von Windows ein gelbes Warndreick auf, dass mich immer auf eine Seite schickt, wo ich mir spezielle Antivirenprogramme runterladen soll. Wenn ich dieses ablehne geht der Internetexplorer auf und ich lande auf irgendwelchen Downloadseiten wo es Seriels und Cracks gibt, oder irgendwelche Pornofilme von Seiten die ich nicht kenne.


Klingt ein wenig nach "unbefleckter Empfängnis" . Egal! Bei einem so heftigen Verhalten bleibt m. E. nur der Griff zur Neuinstallation. Anders ist kaum sicherzustellen, dass nicht doch noch Viren, Trojaner & Co. im System verbleiben. Wichtige Dateien lassen sich vor dem Plätten der HD auf einem USB Stick sichern. Vor deren Übernahme in das neu aufgesetzte System sollte man sie aber sorgfältig mit bekannten Tools auf Malware hin scannen. 

Zudem ist es sehr zu empfehlen, künftig nicht als Systemadministrator, sondern als eingeschränkter Benutzer zu arbeiten. Gelegentlichen Unkenrufen zum Trotz ist das mit XP ziemlich gut möglich. Software, die sich immer noch dagegen sträubt, kommt bei mir gar nicht erst auf den Computer. 

M. Boettcher

NB: wie kommt es zu dem reisserischen Titel "Abmahnung ..."? Von wem stammt die, was enthält sie?


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*

Für mich hört sich das am ehesten nach einem Broser-Hijacker mit nachträglich weiterer geladener Malware unbekannter Art und Ausprägung an.

Wie drboe schon sagt, scheint hier eine komplette Neuinstallation das beste zu sein.

In diesem Zusammenhang liest man oft mit Recht die Empfehlung, auf den Internet-Explorer zugunsten alternativer Browser zu verzichten.
Ein großes Problem des Internet Exploreres ist z.B. schon die problematische Unterstützung von Active-X, die eine unbemerkte Installation dieser Kriechtiere oft erst möglich macht. Andere Browser unterstützen Active-X erst gar nicht und verzichten damit auf ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko.
Ein anderes Problem des IE ist (auch in der 7-er Version) die hohe Zahl an ungepatchten Exploits und Sicherheitslücken, und die tiefe Systemintegration.

Kein anderer Browser ist mit einer derart häufigen und folgenreichen Ausprägung von Hijackern und Malware betroffen wie der IE.

IMHO beste Browser-Alternativen:

Firefox (http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/)

Opera (http://www.opera.com/products/desktop/?htlanguage=de/)

_[Link auf das Original geändert. (bh)]_


----------



## Obi-Wan (11 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*



gibtznich schrieb:


> Zu guterletzt bekam ich gestern im Internetexplorer eine Meldung: Your IP is locked and your internetactivity is reported.



Das muss nichts heißen. Falsche "Virenscanner" gaukeln gerne mal Viren vor, die gar nicht existieren. Und natürlich haben sie gleich die passende Lösung bereit und diese kann man auch gleich runterladen.

Was dieses Programm verschweigt ist, das man dann erst richtig in der Schei*e hockt, wenn man den vermeitlichen Virus mit dieser Lösung entfernen möchte.


----------



## gibtznich (12 November 2007)

*AW: Abmahnung durch Virenbefall total. Was kann ich tun?*

Danke für die Tipps soweit.
Habe das System nun ein zweites Mal neu installiert. Nun war aber ein Freund von mir vorher am Pc um sich das mal anzuschauen.
Der fand erst nach nem dritten Antivirenprogramm raus dass es wohl eine ZLOB-Infektion durch o.g. [email protected] Virus war.
Durch Cyberlog kam auch ein xxx-counter rein, der meine I-net Rechnung ordentlich hoch trieb.

Alles obwohl ich Firefox benutze.
Musste, um alles runter zu bekommen zig mal rebooten Scanner im abgesicherten Modus scannen lassen, in Windows scannen und auf DOS-ebene, falls man das noch so nennen kann.

Programme die halfen waren:
Avenger
Windows-Scan
Spy-Bot search and destroy
Smitfraut
Hijackthis v2
Counter spy
ComboFix und
CCleaner v2.02

Nun ist alles runter denke ich. Wurde zumindest nix mehr gefunden.
War übelst kompliziert, aber half zum Glück.
Aber wusste nicht, dass Viren auch nach einer formatierung noch bestehen können.
Danke euch noch mal für alles, die Tipps waren hilfreich.
Aber wie kann es durch "normale" Seiten, also weder Porno noch Torrent zu so etwas kommen.
Und wie kann ein Virus oder was auch immer Progs wie uTorrent installieren?
Aber vielmals danke noch mal.


----------

